# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  [pedouille][AWorkflow][J2EE] Gestion de processus d'entreprise (BPM)

## Janitrix

Salut,

Chef de projet : pedouille
Nom du projet : AWorkflow (non dfinitif apparemment)

Description du projet :



> C'est un logiciel de gestion de processus d'entreprise (BPM) bas sur GWT/Servlet ct applicatif, et MySQL ct BD qui doit permettre de faire  peu de choses prs ce que ClearQuest fait.
> 
> Le principe est de grer des "records" qui correspondent  des entits, ou des tickets dans Track ou Mantis. Ces records sont dfinis par un ensemble de champs de diffrents types, de contraintes (champs obligatoire, valeur obligatoire, ...) d'tats (soumis, assign, qualifi, ...) et de transition entre ces tats. La totalit du processus est paramtrable  l'aide de la structure de la base de donnes que l'on utilise (il y a bien sur du formalisme  respecter dans cette structure).
> De plus, le logiciel prvoit de grer les droits de transitions au niveau des utilisateurs et des groupes d'utilisateurs. La notification et des rgles paramtrables de notification par email sont galement prvus.
> 
> Tout a doit permettre de grer n'importe quelle processus mtier, avec un minimum de temps pour le "codage", et un maximum de temps pour la modlisation du processus en lui-mme.
> 
> La seconde partie du logiciel consiste  permettre de consulter facilement les donnes, et de fabriquer des rapports sur mesure.
> La consultation des donnes se fait  l'aide de requtes (actuellement, les requtes sont enregistres directement en SQL. A terme, il y aura un concepteur de requete disponible directement dans l'interface.)
> ...


Motivations personnelles :



> Ma motivation pour ce projet est assez simple : j'ai besoin aujourd'hui d'un logiciel capable de grer des processus, de manire interoprable, dont le cot doit rester modeste. J'ai commenc le dveloppement de ce logiciel, et j'irai aussi loin qu'il sera ncessaire pour qu'il puisse remplir les fonctionnalits dont j'ai besoin. Aprs discussion avec certains contacts, il s'est avr qu'un tel logiciel pourrait intresser d'autres personnes. De ce fait, et dans la mesure o je ferai quoi qu'il en soit ce travail, je souhaite le passer en Open Source, afin de permettre  d'autres de l'utiliser dans leurs projets. Ceci peut avoir comme consquence une mulation autour du projet, qui permettrai d'amliorer les aspects fonctionnels (chaque mtier ayant ses besoins en la matire), mais aussi de me "faire un nom" pour je l'espre  terme, vendre de la prestation de service bas sur cette solution.
> 
> En quelques mots, ma motivation serait "Quitte  le faire, autant qu'il serve".


Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci.

----------


## millie

C'est open source (a priori, il veut aussi faire du service payant autour, pourquoi pas tant qu'il y a une version open source), on dirait qu'il sait ce qu'il fait, il y a dj des prototypes fonctionnelles (voir plus),  Donc pour.

----------


## Janitrix

Il demande simplement un forum sachant qu'il a dj publi ses ressources :


> Ressources actuelles :
> Site : http://osbpm.axeiya.com/
> Screenshots : http://osbpm.axeiya.com/?/1-What-is-it
> Demo : http://osbpm.axeiya.com/?/Example-de...ccess-the-demo
> Dtails du schema de la demo : http://osbpm.axeiya.com/?/Example-de...ts-and-defects
> Javadoc (pas fini du tout) : http://osbpm.axeiya.com/doc/index.html
> SVN public (lecture seule) : http://osbpm.axeiya.com/public-svn/


Je pense que c'est okay pour le forum ?
Merci  vous.

----------


## longbeach

le lien marche pas pour le moment, difficile d'mettre un avis donc.

----------


## Janitrix

Tu as ressay depuis ?

Il ne souhaite qu'un forum sachant qu'il dispose d'un hbergement pour le reste de ses ressources sur axeiya.

Si vous n'avez pas de remarque, je demanderai la cration dans quelques jours.

Merci  vous.

----------


## Janitrix

Il me demande si c'est okay pour le forum. Personnellement, je ne sais plus trop. Il n'a aucune ressource publie sur DVP, est-ce qu'un forum pourrait tre intressant ? Je commence  en douter.

J'aimerai d'autres avis s'il vous plait  :;): 

Merci.

----------

